# newbie question regarding layout and scenery



## apilon (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello all ,

What techniques are you using to create elevation change and banking on your layout ? 

Alain


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Apilon. 

I'm sure theres many here that can answer your question better than I. All I can say is banking is difficult if you don't already have banked track pieces. Tomy/AFX track _can_ be had in 9 and 12 inch radius banked turns.

As far as elevation changes, you could do worse than to check out a site called hoslotcarracing, and go to the landscaping section. That should get you started. 

What are you working with space and track wise?


----------



## apilon (Jan 4, 2012)

Shadowracer said:


> Hi Apilon.
> 
> I'm sure theres many here that can answer your question better than I. All I can say is banking is difficult if you don't already have banked track pieces. Tomy/AFX track _can_ be had in 9 and 12 inch radius banked turns.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Thanks for your answer,

THis is what i am considering


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

apilon said:


> Hello all ,
> 
> What techniques are you using to create elevation change and banking on your layout ?
> 
> Alain


Check out this thread for a way to deal with elevation changes: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=285340

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

What I did:










to make this:


----------

